# Anyone in Pittsburgh, Event this Wednesday



## methosage (Mar 19, 2002)

BIKE SWARM MARCH 10TH IN PROTEST OF RECENT TRAGEDIES 

This event has been organized by local cyclists to heighten awareness of the recent dramatic increase in cyclist-automobile confrontations and injuries. 

Where: Outside the Pittsburgh City Court, Municipal Courts Building, 660 First Avenue, Pittsburgh, PA 15219 (next to the County Jail). 

What: A silent bicycle protest in the streets surrounding the Municipal Courts Building. Hopefully people can ride the entire 30 minutes, but if they can only make it for 15 minutes that's OK - ride as long as you can. 

Why: The preliminary hearing of the woman who killed bicyclist Bob Hemelrick will be held at 8:30am. at the Courthouse. This will be a silent protest not only in Bob's memory but to commemorate all of the cyclists that have been hit by vehicles this Winter (and there were a lot, including one Messenger who had to have his face reconstructed). Spread the word. 

Event Day: Wednesday, March 10th 
Event Location: Pittsburgh City Court, Municipal Courts Building, 660 First Avenue, Pittsburgh 
Event Time: 8:15am - 8:45am 


A detailed story of the cyclist who was killed 
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/tri...h/s_176874.html


----------

